# Laptop Monitor Defekt, wie die Daten retten?



## Stevy (19. März 2014)

Guten Abend Com,

Meiner Schwester ist ihr Laptop runtergefallen und nun ist der Bildschirm schwarz zeigt aber leichte schattierungen an, konnte das Samsung Logo und Windows lesen ob er sich dabei aufgehängt hat weiß ich nicht.

Der Laptop ist von 2003/2004 und läuft noch mit XP und mit der Zeit sehr langsam geworden(für meine verhältnisse ).
Ein anderer Bildschirm wurde schon angeschlossen aber der bleibt schwarz.

Jemand eine Idee was ich da machen könnte um zumindestens wichtige Dokumente zu retten?


Danke schon mal.

MfG
Stevy


----------



## Dragon AMD (19. März 2014)

Entweder festplatte in einem anderen pc verbauen und die daten dann ruberziehen oder das defekte kabel für den bildschirm tauschen oder reparieren lassen.


----------



## Yassen (19. März 2014)

Hast du die Tastenkombination um auf einen externen Monitor umzuschalten probiert ?


----------



## Stevy (19. März 2014)

Nein, Habs jetzte dachte geht so.
Wenigstens geht etwas, mal sehen ob er auch Hochfährt.


----------



## iTzZent (19. März 2014)

Wie schon erwähnt... HDD ausbauen. Die kannst du entweder als externe nutzen (Gehäuse gibt es ab 10Euro, vorher schauen, ob es ne SATA HDD ist) oder halt, wenn es ne SATA ist, an jeden PC anschliessen. z.B. an den aus deiner Signatur


----------



## Stevy (21. März 2014)

Also ich werd die platte mal ausbauen hoffe es geht nix defekt. welche eingebaut ist weiß ich nicht aber ich denke es ist ne alte IDE falls es die damals füt Laptops gab.


----------



## iTzZent (22. März 2014)

2003/2004 ... da waren noch Pentium M Modelle aktuell, welche erst zum Ende der Singlecore Aera mit SATA HDD´s ausgestattet wurden. Samsung hatte damals die X Serie im Programm (X10, X20, X30 etc) welche alle samt mit IDA/PATA HDD´s mit 4200u/min ausgeliefert wurden.

Ich habe mir damals für solche Fälle den folgenden Adapter geholt: Sharkoon DriveLink - Festplatten Adapter - IDE / SATA-300 - Hi-Speed USB | eBay
Damit kann man jede handelsübliche HDD an einem USB Port betreiben. 

Ausreichen müsste aber auch der folgende NoName Adapter, welcher halt günstiger ist: DIGITUS USB2.0 IDE & SATA Festplatten Adapterkabel 2,5" 3,5" 5,25" HDD Konverter | eBay
Hier braucht man allerdings für 3.5" HDD´s denn einen extra Stromanschluss, welcher nicht mitgeliefert wird (wir es beim Sharkoon Adapter der Fall ist).
http://www.ebay.de/itm/DIGITUS-USB2...ng_USB_Kabel_Hubs_Adapter&hash=item3cd56e40b7


----------



## Lyph (22. März 2014)

Yassen schrieb:


> Hast du die Tastenkombination um auf einen externen Monitor umzuschalten probiert ?


 
Hier hast du eigentlich die einfachste Lösung deines Problems. Nur einen Monitor anschließen bringt immer einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit sich. Du musst die herstellerspezifische Tastenkombination benutzen, 
damit der externe Monitor angesprochen wird. Bei meinem Notebook wäre es FN + F3. Das ist aber von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich. Schau mal ins Handbuch oder Google es.


----------



## Stevy (22. März 2014)

Hab schon Danke, Daten sind soweit gerettet, auser die mit den bekannte  CRC Fehler...
Werd das ding jetzte mal aufschrauben und nachsehen ob ein Kabel oder so locker ist.

Edit: es ist ein X20


----------

